# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Lufta e Serbise me Historine

## Eni

Beteja e propagandes shkon deri ne te kaluaren e lashte. Serbia zyrtare krenohet me historine e saj heroike dhe te qendreses. Problemi i vetem jane faktet. 

_Koment nga Christopher Bennett*_ 

Ndersa Serbia sfidon fuqine e Perendimit, shume Serbe krenohen se historia e tyre provon se pavaresisht nga ndryshimi i fuqise se armeve, ata asnje here nuk do te munden. Problemi eshte se versioni i te kaluares qe tregohet ne Beograd nuk qendron. Serbia nuk eshte duke luftuar vetem kunder NATO-s, ajo eshte ne lufte edhe me historine. Pasioni dhe ekspertiza me te cilat kaq shume Serbe flasin kaq shpesh dhe aq gjate rreth vendit te tyre dhe se kaluares se tij heroike permban nje mungese te madhe balance, paanesie dhe kuptimi. Opinionet bazohen pothuajse krejtesisht ne paragjykime dhe parakushte. Qe prej betejes famekeqe te Kosoves ne vitin 1389 deri ne ngjarjet e ketij shekulli, historia dhe mitet jane nderhturur ne nje besim pothuajse fetar nacional. Cdo njeri qe guxon te vere ne dyshim nenet e ketij besimi etiketohet si heretik. Sipas legjendes se Kosoves, udheheqesit Serb, Princi Lazer, i eshte ofruar ne prag te betejes nje mundesi per te zgjedhur midis nje mbreterie ne toke dhe nje ne parajse. Duke u betuar se Eshte me mire te vdesesh ne beteje se sa te jetosh me turp, ai zgjodhi boten tjeter, dhe per kete aresye u vra te nesermen, ne ate qe perkujtohet si nje disfate e lavdishme qe i dha fund perandorise Serbe te Mesjetes dhe qe coi ne pothuajse pese shekuj erresire nen zgjedhen e huaj Otomane. Eshte e vertete, qe nje beteje u be ne diten e Shen Vitus ne 1389 ne Fushe Kosove, fusha e zogut te zi, nete cilen Princi Lazar dhe Sulltan Murati, udheheqesi Otoman, u vrane qe te dy. Deri ketu eshte e qarte. Megjithate, pothuajse cdo aspekt tjeter i betejes--perfshire edhe perfundimin e saj--mbetet nje mister. Bazuar ne provat historike, si ushtria Otomane ashtu edhe ajo Serbe ka shume mundesi qe te kene qene forca shumekombeshe. Ne fakt, ka shume mundesi qe pjesa me e madhe e popujve te Krishtere te Ballkanit, perfshire ketu edhe Shqiptaret, te kene kontribuar me trupa per kauzen Serbe dhe se Serbet dhe Shqiptaret te kene luftuar ne te dyja krahet. Per sa i perket rezultatit, duket se beteja nuk ka qene aq e rendesishme dhe decisive sa eshte pershkruar. Rezultati ka qene me teper nje barazim se sa nje fitore e Otomaneve, sepse forcat Turke menjehere pas kesaj beteje u terhoqen nga rajoni. Vete perandoria Serbe ishte shkaterruar qe perpara 30 vjeteve, megjithese pavaresia e shtetit mbeti ne fuqi edhe per 70 vjete te tjere. Mitet historike ne asnje menyre nuk jane vetem ekskluzive te Serbeve, dhe natyrisht, nuk jane domosdoshmerisht te demshme. Ne te vertete, shume shoqeri kane nxjerre forca nga legjendat--pavaresisht ne se ka qene ajo e Arturit apo ajo mbi Washingtonin dhe pemen e qershise--te cilat, ne se shikohen me sy kritik, nuk kane baza historike. Ndryshimi me marreveshjen e Kosoves, eshte qe me ane te saj eshte abuzuar per te rrenjosur nje ndjenje viktimizimi tek Serbet e cila i ka verbuar ata kunder popujve te tjere te Ballkanit. Plani vdekjeprures per Serbine e Madhe ne fund te shekullit te 20te doli nga mendimet dhe shkrimet e Dobrica Cosic, nje prej romanciereve me te njohur ne Serbi dhe nje shkrimtar i epikave historike popullore. Cosic ka qene partizan gjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore dhe nje mik i Titos per me teper se 20 vjet, por megjithate ai nuk mund te binte dakort me perpjekjet e Titos per te emancipuar Shqiptaret e Jugosllavise dhe u likuidua per nacionalizem ne vitin 1968. Gjate periudhes se frustracionit te tij per renien nga maja e piramides, Cosic zhvilloi nje teori komplekse dhe paradoksale te persekucionit kombetar Serb. Pas me shume se dy dekadave, kjo teori evoluoi ne nje program per Serbine e Madhe te cilin Slobodan Miloshevici fillimisht e beri te tijen dhe pastaj e ndoqi. Psikologjia kombetare Serbe e cila ka revoltuar boten qe prej vitit 1991 nuk eshte pra produkti i nje evolucioni historik ne shekuj, por eshte fabrikuar me qellim dhe eshte kultivuar intensivishtnga media Serbe qe prej ardhjes ne pushtet te Miloshevicit, ne vitin 1987. Mit, fantazi, gjysem te verteta dhe genjeshtra te plota jane transmetuar cdo nate neper lajmet e televizionit. Teoria e nje komploti e enderruar nga nacionaliste te frustruar si Cosic ne fund te viteve 1960, 1970 dhe ne fillim te viteve 1980 eshte bere e vertete. Cdo ngjarje e ndodhur ne historine Serbe eshte rritur dhe shtremberuar per te ushqyer kompleksin e persekutimit te njerezve te thjeshte, te cilet ne nje kohe te renies se madhe te standartit te jeteses, gradualisht u pushtuan nga vala e ksenofobise. Atmosfera ishte aq e nxehte dhe fushata aq gjithe perfshirese sa njerezit humben kontaktin me realitetin. Sipas ortodoksise se re, Serbet ishin viktima te shfrytezuar nga dhe ne rrezik prej popujve te tjere te Jugosllavise. Ndersa ata kishin bere sakrifica te panumerta dhe kishin derdhur gjak per te krijuar Jugosllavine dhe kishin qene fitues neper luftera, ata ishin gjoja mashtruar ne kohe paqe dhe shperndare neper disa republika ne kohen e shtetit te decentralizuar te Titos. Si cdo teori tjeter komploti, ka edhe ketu nje grimce te vertete ne ortodoksine e re Serbe. Por eshte nje grimce teper e vogel. Po te shikohen per shembull, marredheniet ndermjet Serbeve dhe Kroateve. Ndersa propagandistet e sotem (ne te dyja krahet) thone se keta popuj kane luftuar me njeri tjetrin qe prej shume kohesh, rivaliteti Serbo-Kroat eshte ne fakt nje fenomen i shekullit te 20te. Ne shekullin e 19te, nacionalistet Kroate, te cilet ishin te zene duke luftuar ndaj Austriakeve dhe Hungarezeve, kane qene ne fakt admirues te medhenj te Serbise dhe perkrahesit me te medhenj te nje shteti Jugosllav. Dhe partia ne fuqi ne parlamentin Kroat te vitit 1914 e cila votoi per te nisur luften me Serbine ishte Koalicioni Serbo-Kroat. Me pas vjen Lufta e Dyte Boterore. Per Serbet, ky konflikt eshte prova me e madhe qe ata kane pothuaj nje monopol te vuajtjeve dhe si rrjedhim nuk mund te bejne asgje te keqe. Ne fund te fundit, ata do te thone se luftuan perkrah aleateve kunder Nazisteve dhe pesuan shume humbje ne njerez. Por a eshte me te vertete kjo nje pamje e asaj qe ka ndodhur? Ne nje shkalle te madhe Lufta e Dyte Boterore ne Jugosllavi ka qene nje perzierje e disa lufterave civile te cilat kane pasur pak te bejne me luften boterore qe luftohej jashte vendit. Te gjitha grupet, me perjashtim te Slloveneve, kane luftuar kunder Serbeve, megjithese jo te gjithe ne unison, ndersa nacionalistet ekstreme ne te gjitha krahet kane pasur mundesi te nxisin fantazite e tyre me te cmendura. Pjesa kryesore e ushtrise partizane te Titos ne fillim perbehej kryesisht nga Serbe te cilet largoheshin krimet e Ustasheve ne Kroaci dhe Bosnje, por jo nga Serbe prej brenda Serbise. Pervec se nje kryengritje te shpejte ne vitin 1941, e cila u shtyp egersisht, Serbia mbeti pak a shume e qete deri prane fundit te luftes. Hitleri vendosi nje udheheqes Kuisling, Gjeneralin Milan Nedic, i cili ishte besnik ndaj Nazisteve. Ne mungese te luftimeve, Nedic qe ne gjendje te spastronte komunitetin Hebre te Serbise nen mbikqyrjen e Gjermaneve, ne menyre me efikase se sa Ustashet komunitetin Hebre te Kroacise dhe Bosnjes. Megjithate, propagandistet Serbe ne vitet 1990 nuk hezituan te flisnin per nje ndjenje te vecante afersi midis Serbeve dhe Hebrenjve. Edhe ceshtja e te vrareve gjate luftes eshte shtremberuar shume. Numri zyrtar i Jugosllaveve te cilet kane vdekur ne luftime ndaj fuqive te Aksit ishte 1.7 milion. Shifra ishte vetem nje numer i perafert i kalkuluar menjehere pas luftes per qellime te demshperblimeve dhe ato propagandistike. Tito synonte qe nga njera ane te merrte sa me teper kompensime nga Gjermania dhe nga ana tjeter ti tregonte botes shkallen e heroizmit dhe vuajtjeve te Jugosllavise. Por ne qarqet nacionaliste Serbe, te cilat veprojne ne baze te principit  sa me shume aq me mire, shifrat e serbeve te vdekur zmadhohen deri ne nivele absurde--ngadonjehere deri ne 700,000 vetem ne kampin famekeqe te perqendrimit ne Jasenovac. Gjate viteve 1980, kerkime te pavavrura mbi kete ceshtje nga dy njerez Bogoljub Kocovic, nje serb i emigruar dhe Vladimir Zerjavic, nje kroat, kane dhene rezultate shume te ngjashme. Te dy kerkuesit nuk jane bazuar mbi numerime te trupave apo mbledhje te kujtimeve te te mbijetuarve por mbi analiza kompiuterike te regjistrimit te popullsise dhe indekseve demografike. Sipas Kocovic, shifrat e te cilit jane pak me te larta se ato te Zerjavic, rreth 1,014,000 ose 6.4% e popullsise se Jugosllavise se vitit 1941, kane vdekur gjate ose menjehere pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore nga te gjitha krahet. Sipas rezultateve te tyre, ne shifra absolute, serbet kane pasur humbjet me te medha, me 487,000 te vdeku. Shifrat jane tronditese--dhe vetem numrat nuk mund te japin ne menyre adeguate tmerret e kryera. Por per fat te mire ato jane shume me te uleta se shifrat zyrtare, dhe natyrisht me te uleta se ato te ekstremisteve nacionaliste. Kontributi i Jugosllavise ne radhet e Aleateve eshte gjithashtu ekzagjeruar shume, se pari nga vete fituesit dhe me vone edhe nga zyrtare shteterore te cilet deshironin te justifikonin politiken e mosnderhyrjes ne konfliktin e tanishem. Per shkak te kaosit te shkaktuar nga lufterat civile brenda Jugosllavise, Gjermania asnjehere nuk ka pasur nevoje te vendose nje numer te madh trupash atje. Te vetmet here qe Gjermania ka pasur nje numer te madh trupash ne Jugosllavi ka qene gjate pushtimit 12 ditor me 1941 dhe me 1944 kur trupat e vendosur ne Greqi u terhoqen nepermjet Jugosllavise. Perndryshe, Gjermania eshte mbeshtetur ne aleatet e saj, Italianet, Hungarezet dhe Bullgaret, si edhe tek bashkepunetoret vendas per te mbajtur nen kontroll Jugosllavine. Luftimet me te ashpra jane kryer kryesisht ne Bosnje. Pavaresisht se cfare aspekti te historise Serbe studion, versioni zyrtar i dale nga Beogradi duket se bie ne kundershtim me faktet. Ajo qe eshte vecanerisht e trishtueshme, eshte qe deri pak kohe me pare, perpara daljes ne skene te Miloshevicit , Serbia ka qene republika me liberale dhe progresive ne Jugosllavi. Mediat serbe ishin vecanerisht te hapura ne baze te standarteve te Europes Lindore dhe opozita politika ishte e tolerueshme madje edhe inkurajohej. Duke pare prapa ne historine serbe eshte e mundshme te interpretosh shume ngjarje ne menyra te ndryshme madje edhe te gjesh periudha te bashkepunimit midis serbeve dhe joserbeve. Pavaresisht nga rezultatet e fushates se NATO-s e ardhmja e Serbise mund te varet ne nje pjese te madhe nga lufta me historine e saj. 


*Christopher Bennett eshte ish drejtor i Grupit Nderkombetar te Krizave ne Ballkan dhe autor i librit Shkaterrimi i Pergjakshem i Jugosllavise.

----------


## Eni

E solla kete koment, per te diskutuar mundesisht mbi mitet.

Sa te fuqishme jane ato ne historite e shteteve ballkanike?

A duhet te mbeshtetemi kur trajtojme historine mbi mitet?

Dhe, a eshte e nevojshme ne ditet e sotme te rievokojme mitet e kaluara?

Mbi te gjitha, a shihet si e nevojshme nje "çmitizim"  i historise?

----------


## Seminarist

une po sjell si kontribut nje pjese nga nje liber i Miranda Vickers "Between the serbs and Albanians"

_Cdo komb Ballkanik mundet pak a shume qe ti gjurmoje origjinat e veta tek Iliret - por, pa dyshim, asnje prej tyre nuk mundet qe te pretendoje ndonje vazhdimesi te panderprere_

Nje fokusim i tepert ne kete ceshtje te etnogjenezes te nje populli, zakonisht i devijon shume historiane nga fusha shkencore ne teorite politike moderne. Kjo gje vlen vecanerisht per Ballkanin, qe njihet per proceset e veta etnike dinamike, qe prej kohesh qe nuk mbahen mend. 
Obsesioni me origjinat ilire ka filluar per sllavet ne Ballkan qe ne shekullin e 15, sidomos nder kroatet edhe serbet. Per disa periudha kohore, keta njerez iu referoheshin dokumentave bashkekohore historike te njohura si "natio illyrica". Ilirizmi do te behej nje nga idete baze ne te cilien jugosllavia e ardheshme do te sillej ne ekzistence si nje vend i perbashket i sllaveve Jugore.


Ilirianizmi shqiptar erdhi si nje anakronizim i koheve tona edhe u be nje element thelbesor i krijimit te kombit modern shqiptar vetem ne shekullin 19. Mbitheksimi i idese ilire nder shqiptaret etnike moderne ne Ballkan eshte nje reflektim i nje procesi i ringjalljes i nje programi ne thelb shqiptar nacional-romantik. Ky program bazohet ne bindjen e patundur se jo vetem te gjithe shqiptaret duhet te jetojne ne Shqiperine e Madhe Etnike, por po ashtu duhet te kerkojne nje pozicion te ri politik midis kombeve te Ballkanit me te drejta te "plota", te cilat u takojne atyre si pasardhes te popullates me te vjeter te Ballkanit.

Gjetjet moderne historike, gjuhesore edhe arkeologjike jane inkompatibel me teorine statike etnike te nje vazhdimesie te panderprere te ndonje kombi ballkanik edhe per me teper, mbeshtesin nje etnografi dinamike, sipas se ciles nuk ka grupe te pastra etnike, sidomos ne udhekryqe te tilla civilizimesh, sikurse ne Ballkan.
Per kete arsye ideja ilire, e politizuar ne shpirt te romanitcizmit kombetar te shekullit 19 eshte absurd per kohet tona moderne edhe mund te behet vetem nje pengese per shqiptaret ne krijimin e relatave normale politike me fqinjet e vet.

Miranda Vickers!

----------


## riu

Kjo Miranda duhet te shofi daten e skadimit te ushqimeve qe blen ne pazar. E ka degju ndonjehere teorine qe realiteti s'eshte "rruge e mesme"... Se kur njera pale thote 1+1=2 dhe tjetra thote 1+1=6 simas teorive te ketyre i bie qe 1+1=4. Ec Miranda.

----------


## BULi-x

Lufta e Kosovës kundër Serbisë ishtë luftë e drejt dhe për liri dhe bashkim kombetar...ka ende po kjo ishte kryesorja ...qe desha te thoja

----------


## D@mian

> Kjo Miranda duhet te shofi daten e skadimit te ushqimeve qe blen ne pazar. E ka degju ndonjehere teorine qe realiteti s'eshte "rruge e mesme"... Se kur njera pale thote 1+1=2 dhe tjetra thote 1+1=6 simas teorive te ketyre i bie qe 1+1=4. Ec Miranda.


Jam dakort ne nje fare mase me ty. Nuk mund te vendosen ne te njejtin kandar paranoja serbe me romaticizmin etnocentrik shqiptar te Shek. te 19te.

----------


## riu

Ka nje shprehje per kete, qe te ben cudi qe e degjon ne ditet e sotme te tabuve te pathyeshme sociale:

"I think it's important to realize that when two opposite points of view are expressed with equal intensity, the truth does not necessarily lie exactly halfway between them. It is possible for one side to be simply wrong." - R. Dawkins

----------


## Profesori

Koj Miranda po me ngjan ne mullijt e eres te Servantesit. jam kunder politizimit te historise,e edhe me shume kunder idealeve romantike qe reflektojne "historianet"aktual.Por te thuhet se "Cdo komb Ballkanik mundet pak a shume qe ti gjurmoje origjinat e veta tek Iliret - por, pa dyshim, asnje prej tyre nuk mundet qe te pretendoje ndonje vazhdimesi te panderprere" po me duket si nje diqka te ngjajshme si kjo thenja e popullit "gjuha eshte prej tulit,kah ti japesh ajo shkon".eshte fakte se Histoprite e shkruara nga popujt e Ballkanit jane te degjeneruara me Mite e fantazi, me prani te romantizmit,megjithate tek shqiptaret sidomos tash dominon nje ndjenje qe te dekontaminohet historia nga keto ndikime mitomane e romantike qe nuk perkojne me shkencen e hiztorise, deri sa tek Serbet vazhdon te jet ne maje te saj Mitomania historike per "popullin hyjnor" siq e quajn ata veten shpesh.Faktet historike jane  kokeforta dhe ato flasin sado qe dikush perpiqet ti heshte.E faktet historike thone se nese dikush bga popujt e Ballkanit kan nje vazhdimesi etnokulturore ilire ata jane shqiptaret.Ju perkujtoje se kjo vazhdimesi me se miri shihet tek Kultura e Komanit-lokalitet arkeologjik, por edhe tek te dhenat tjera interdisiplinare ne radhe te pare linguistike.

per fillim kaq
pershendes propozuesin e kesaj teme dhe e pergezoj.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> une po sjell si kontribut nje pjese nga nje liber i Miranda Vickers "Between the serbs and Albanians"
> 
> _Cdo komb Ballkanik mundet pak a shume qe ti gjurmoje origjinat e veta tek Iliret - por, pa dyshim, asnje prej tyre nuk mundet qe te pretendoje ndonje vazhdimesi te panderprere_
> 
> Nje fokusim i tepert ne kete ceshtje te etnogjenezes te nje populli, zakonisht i devijon shume historiane nga fusha shkencore ne teorite politike moderne. Kjo gje vlen vecanerisht per Ballkanin, qe njihet per proceset e veta etnike dinamike, qe prej kohesh qe nuk mbahen mend. 
> Obsesioni me origjinat ilire ka filluar per sllavet ne Ballkan qe ne shekullin e 15, sidomos nder kroatet edhe serbet. Per disa periudha kohore, keta njerez iu referoheshin dokumentave bashkekohore historike te njohura si "natio illyrica". Ilirizmi do te behej nje nga idete baze ne te cilien jugosllavia e ardheshme do te sillej ne ekzistence si nje vend i perbashket i sllaveve Jugore.
> 
> 
> Ilirianizmi shqiptar erdhi si nje anakronizim i koheve tona edhe u be nje element thelbesor i krijimit te kombit modern shqiptar vetem ne shekullin 19. Mbitheksimi i idese ilire nder shqiptaret etnike moderne ne Ballkan eshte nje reflektim i nje procesi i ringjalljes i nje programi ne thelb shqiptar nacional-romantik. Ky program bazohet ne bindjen e patundur se jo vetem te gjithe shqiptaret duhet te jetojne ne Shqiperine e Madhe Etnike, por po ashtu duhet te kerkojne nje pozicion te ri politik midis kombeve te Ballkanit me te drejta te "plota", te cilat u takojne atyre si pasardhes te popullates me te vjeter te Ballkanit.
> ...



   Ti dhe kjo Miranda , na sjellni shkrime ne favor te shqiptareve ose ne favor te kishes ortodokse dhe Serbise?!!!
   Pik se pari kjo orospia , bushtra , nese nuk e kupton eshte mjet i propagandes serbe , e paguar me para . Kesaj bushtres nuk i intereson as Shqiperia e as Serbia , i intereson paraja . Andaj flet sikur me qene ne ender , duke u munduar te cenoj prejardhjen tone ilire , duke e bere levizje kombetare te shekullit 19 . 
   Ajo bushta Miranda , haron mbreterine e Arbit , haron Mbreterine Dardane , etj etj me nje fjale mbreterite shqiptare .

   Po mua personalisht nuk me mbrengosin fjalet e nje orospije , me shum me bgengos qendrimi i yt !!! 
    Ti i sjell keto fjale te kesaj bushtre , e di fort mire qe jane tekste kunder SHQIPTARISE dhe cuditerisht po hesht !!! Kete nuk e kuptoj ?!!!
   Si mundet nje shqiptar te heshti para mendimeve te tilla !!!  Citoje , tregoja shqiptareve mendimin e kesaj orospie ose ndonje orospie tjeter dhe me ne fund , jepe edhe mendimin tend prej SHQIPTARI - nese je nje i tille !!!

----------


## Hyllien

Miranda Vickers sikur e ka kthy pak boshtin e mendimeve te veta. Me duket se kjo eshte shqiptare e martuar me nje te huaj, por mbase e gaboj me dike  tjeter. Shkrime te tilla, ishin te nevojshme per Miranden qe te hypte dhe te botonte dicka, se perndryshe, me ja plas realitetin ne ball kombeve Europiane per te kaluaren e tyre barbare, dhe per nje te kaluar fisnike te nje populli qe sot quhet "barbar", "hajdut" etj etj.

Megjithate nuk di shume se duhet te lexoj me teper nga kjo autore, por di qe librat e saje te pare, kane qene te mbushur me disa genjeshtra te pafalshme. Te quash punen e Ilireve levizje romantike, kur nderkohe ekziston si ne toponimi, si ne emertime, si ne numizmatike, si ne mitologjine e popullit shqiptar, besime, doke, zakone etj nje lloj shembelltyre perfekte e asaj bote Homerike dhe paraHomerike Shqiptare me ate te sotshmen eshte nje nenvleresim shume i rende.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Miranda Vickers sikur e ka kthy pak boshtin e mendimeve te veta. Me duket se kjo eshte shqiptare e martuar me nje te huaj, por mbase e gaboj me dike  tjeter. Shkrime te tilla, ishin te nevojshme per Miranden qe te hypte dhe te botonte dicka, se perndryshe, me ja plas realitetin ne ball kombeve Europiane per te kaluaren e tyre barbare, dhe per nje te kaluar fisnike te nje populli qe sot quhet "barbar", "hajdut" etj etj.
> 
> Megjithate nuk di shume se duhet te lexoj me teper nga kjo autore, por di qe librat e saje te pare, kane qene te mbushur me disa genjeshtra te pafalshme. Te quash punen e Ilireve levizje romantike, kur nderkohe ekziston si ne toponimi, si ne emertime, si ne numizmatike, si ne mitologjine e popullit shqiptar, besime, doke, zakone etj nje lloj shembelltyre perfekte e asaj bote Homerike dhe paraHomerike Shqiptare me ate te sotshmen eshte nje nenvleresim shume i rende.


   Andaj moter neve duhet ti luftojme keta njerez parazitor per popullin dhe historine tone me inteligjence . Vepres se tyre te shumtuar duhet ti pergjigjemi me fakte reale dhe mos lejojme qe njerez si kjo ... te verteten ta varrosin thelle me fjale boshe dhe genjeshtra . 

   P.S. " Nga shkrimi i tille , kjo zonja kurre nuk ka qene shqiptare !!!"

----------


## Kreksi

> E solla kete koment, per te diskutuar mundesisht mbi mitet.
> 
> Sa te fuqishme jane ato ne historite e shteteve ballkanike?
> 
> A duhet te mbeshtetemi kur trajtojme historine mbi mitet?
> 
> Dhe, a eshte e nevojshme ne ditet e sotme te rievokojme mitet e kaluara?
> 
> Mbi te gjitha, a shihet si e nevojshme nje "çmitizim"  i historise?


Pse sebet mbesin pa Mite ?

Si ne keto raste siç eshte serbia, une mendoje se serbet dhe epoka serbe fare nuk i perkasin Miteve !
Ju do me kundershtoni ndoshta por nese e analizoni mire kete qeshtje atehere do te mbeshtesni mendimin tim.
Popujt qe nuk kan dalur nga antikiteti siç jane serbet, qe kurre nuk kan patur kontakte me as nje civilizim te hershem, as ate romake as grekë, mos te flasim per kohen e bizantit ku keta popuj sllave endeshin poshte e larte per te gjetur (pushtuar) nje atedhe te dyte pas atije qe lane me pare atje pertej Danubit e perteje karpateve...


Kjo eshte shume e thjeshte, perse vetem serbet ne mesin e te gjithe slaveve te jugut te kene mite  te tyre ne Ballkanin e posaardhur ndersa te tjeret, kroatet, bullgaret, sllovenet e boshnjaket te mos kene edhe ata mite te tyre ?

Nese llogarisim qendrimin e serbeve ne Fushen e Kosoves del se ata qendruan vetem 150 vite deri sa erdhi empiri otoman dhe e rrexoi kete dinastie me 1389,  ku shqiptaret rifilluan jeten e tyre si dikur ne kohen e pushtimit romakë, pra ky pushtues iu doli edhe si çlirues i tokave te  tyre...

Pas 5 shekujve perseri serbet filluan te revandikojne kete toke qe e paten pushtuar  dhe mbajtur per 150 vite, qe po te marrim lapsin del se dominimi serb ne kosove eshte i shkurter dhe se nje popull qe nuk ka ne ate nenetoke qe revandikon asnje rrenojë, as një kala, as një amfiteater, asnjë tempull, ai popul nuk ka as Mitologji e as histori....
Prandaj  kapercyerja e serbve neper ballkane si pushtues e si barbar nuk mund te kualifikohet si nje popull me mitologji e as me kultur.

Pra sa here e kam cekur se serbet nuk kan as mit e as histori se nje popull qe ka mite ai se paku eshte dy mije vjeçarë e si mund te kete mite nje popull ne shekullin e XIV-të vetem 120 vite para zbulimit te amerikes ?
Pra edhe amerikanet paskan mite, mite por mite te reja per perendimin e eger si psh. per heroin Dejvi Kroket, Bufallo Bill, Dok Holidej etj... 

Pra per mua keto nuk jane mite por tregime te vonshme ne krahasim me mitet greko-romake....
Ne fillim te shekullit XX. aleatet e tyre franqez ua dhane mundesine serbeve qe ti ngrisin ne qielle rrefimet e tyre rapsodike qe kendoheshin per betejen e kosoves e kesi lloje rapsodesh ruan çdo popull por nuk mund te konsiderohen si Mite se Miti jep vleren e nje populli te vjeter e tejet te lashte e jo nje erdhacaku te shekullit XIV qe sundoi kete fushen e kosoves, pra Dardanine antike.
Pra te thuash qe serbet kan Mite, me kete atyre ua ngrit vleren, mirepo disa shqiptar ende nuk e kuptojne kete term si duhet, sigurishte pasoje e  regjimit komunistë....
Derbet s'kan mite prpose genjeshtrave te tyre qe mundohen tua shesin atyre gazetarve qe nuk dijne se ç'është historia e miti ku te dyjat i bejne bashke...
Besoje se sado pakez me keni kuptuar.
Ju falemnderit.

shendet

kreksi

----------


## malo666

cdo popull noton ne mitet e veta, sidomos popujt ballkanik. te thuash qe teza ilire u adoptua nga rilindasit kombetar per arsye politike nuk esht e njejta me ilirianizmin kroat/serb. ne rradhe te pare sa do qe teza ilire u adoptua per arsye politike, ne prape se prape kemi prova linguistike dhe kulturore qe na lidhin me iliret, dhe keto kane dale afersisht 100 vjet perpara rilindjes kombetare(nga john thunnman ne mos gaboj dhe me von vonkrahe).

----------


## Kreksi

> cdo popull noton ne mitet e veta, sidomos popujt ballkanik. te thuash qe teza ilire u adoptua nga rilindasit kombetar per arsye politike nuk esht e njejta me ilirianizmin kroat/serb. ne rradhe te pare sa do qe teza ilire u adoptua per arsye politike, ne prape se prape kemi prova linguistike dhe kulturore qe na lidhin me iliret, dhe keto kane dale afersisht 100 vjet perpara rilindjes kombetare(nga john thunnman ne mos gaboj dhe me von vonkrahe).


Ja keni qelluar per afersishte !
Si thote edhe shkrimtari yn i shquar Ismail Kadare, teza e periardhjes se shqiptarëve nga iliret mjerishte nuk vjen nga vete shqiptaret por nga hulumtuesit e huajë si Lepnice  e te tjere...ku pastaje edhe kroati Ludvit Gaji  e ndjeke kete tez por duke quar ujin ne mullirin e tyre, pra kah krotaet.

(do shkruaje me se gjeresishte ne lidhje me kete  javen tjeter ku do nxjerri disa fragmente  nga nje liber teper interesant qe eshte botuar ne francë para 80 vitesh ky liber me titullin "Renesanca ilire tek sllavet e jugut" ....

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Problemi historik i Kosoves eshte me i komplikuar se c'na duket ne shqiptareve...Gjithe bota jashte kur merr ne shqyrtim ceshtjen e kosoves  nga pikepamja historike,vihet ne dileme te forte...
Kosova ka qene nje zone kalimi e tribuve gjermanike e pastaj atyre hune,avare e turko-bullgare e atyre sllave...
Nga ky moment historik,pra shek 7 deri ne shek 17,pra per 1000 vjet ka nje erresire...Nga shek 7 - 13 kosova kaloi sa ne duart bizantine po ashtu ato bullgare,prandaj edhe Bullgaret pretendonin Fushe-kosoven,biles ne kohen e Gjermanit arriten ta perfshinin ne Bullgarine e madhe ,me qender Prishtinen...

shek 13 - 15 pra rreth 2 shekuj,kosova qendroi ne duart e Serbit e biles Prizreni,Decani,Peja e Prishtina kane qene qendra te shtetit mesjetar serb...

Duke u bazuar mbi keto 2 shekuj Europa nuk i beson me qef shqiptaret....Mirepo Europa Harron se edhe Shkodra ka qene Kryeqendra e Dioklese per ca kohe,por ngeli qytet shqiptar...
Pra paralelizmi qendron...
E keqja ne kete mes,ka qene Bizantinizmi i shqiptareve e humbja e identitetit shqiptar,cka i ka bere qe kalimi nga nje pushtim tek tjetri te kalohej me indeferentizem...Nga ai bullgar ne ate bizantin e ne ate serb,hec te hecim...Sigurisht qe shteti serb do kishte qendren ne Kosove,pasi ishte i vetmi territor pjellor qe zoteronte atehere si dhe qender kalimi e tregtise ballkanike...

Rigjetja e identitetit Dardan eshte e vetmja mundesi,mundesi qe tashme eshte kaluar ne harrese....

----------


## D@mian

> Bullgaret pretendonin Fushe-kosoven,biles ne kohen e Gjermanit arriten ta perfshinin ne Bullgarine e madhe ,me qender Prishtinen...


Je i sigurt se kjo eshte e sakte?

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Je i sigurt se kjo eshte e sakte?


keshtu e kam lexuar,veriu me mitrovicen ne duart e gjermanit,lindja me prishtinen ne duart e bullgareve dhe pjesa tjeter ne duart e italianeve...
E kam lexuar nga informacion i rreme?

----------


## D@mian

Me duket se e gjithe Kosova, perfshire Prishtinen, iu aneksuan Shqiperise (se pushtuar) gjate L2B.

----------


## alibaba

Anamorava ka qenë në Bullgarinë, Llapi e Mitrovica nën Gjarmaninë, pjesa tjetër taljonit.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Anamorava ka qenë në Bullgarinë, Llapi e Mitrovica nën Gjarmaninë, pjesa tjetër taljonit.


Anamorava me gjithe prishtine apo jo?

----------

